# BIND 9.12  make DNS server not resolved



## MishaPalkin (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello guys. 
I wanna make DNS server, and i newbie freebsd, read many rtfm.  Please. Write step how make dns server

I have static IP host,  and domain
sry my english bad


----------



## Snurg (Dec 9, 2017)

Do you really need bind?
I use that:  HowTo: Jailed unbound > dnscrypt-proxy with DNSSEC


----------

